# Oldest African Cichlid you have owned or heard of?



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a couple very old cichlids pass away recently, and it got me wondering what is the longest someone has had or heard of an African cichlid living for. I am not sure how old the Otter Point and Blue Neon Flavescent peacocks were that passed away on me recently, but when I got them 2.5 years ago, the first thing I thought is man do these guys look old. I am fairly sure the previous owner told me he had them for over 4 years which would put them around at least 7 years old. I chalked their deaths up to old age.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

My currently oldest Malawian is a female Maylandia estherae, at about 8 years old.

My oldest Tang is a male Sumbu Comp at 11 years old.


----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I had an old Lelupi live over 10 years


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a friend that has two 10+ year old male Convicts.They are both huge for Convicts. They both seem perfectly healthy still.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have an 18" tilapia buttikoferi that is 21 years old. For my other African cichlids they seem to have a lifespan of 3 to 5 years.


----------

